# Phryne: Felicidades por tus primeros 1,000



## asm

Phryne:

Muchas felicidades por llegar a tus primeros mil posts .

Una muestra de que calidad y cantidad pueden ir de la mano.

Gracias por hacernos romper la cabeza y cuestionarnos constantemente; eso sí, siempre con una acititud positiva.

Felicidades a "la nena" que "se disfraza" de Homero.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Phryne: Girlfriend, you're already at 1,000! ¡Ya alcanzaste mil mensajes!
Para ti: Manzanas, chocolate, bien rico!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchas felicidades, Phryne! Es un privilegio tenerte en el foro. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Cath.S.

Je te félicite de tout cœur, Phryne !


----------



## lauranazario

Muchas gracias por brindarnos 1000 ejemplos de mensajes *de calidad*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Phryne!
We've had many interesting conversations.


----------



## Alundra

FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TUS BUENOS CONSEJOS

Alundra.


----------



## beatrizg

Yo tambien te felicito por tus mil mensajes, interesantes, acertados, divertidos.


----------



## funnydeal

*¡Muchas felicidades Phryne!​*


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades por mil mensajes interesantes y oportunos!


----------



## Phryne

Hey, I’m still in 990!  Will I be able to pull out another 10 messages today? 

 Anyway, thank you SO much! I didn’t think this would get me, but, it did! I feel so grateful to be part of this community and participate with you all. You are the greatest!! Sniff, sniff, 

*Ale*: Sos lo mejor. Si te parece que mis mensajes cuestionan es porque antes me dejaste pensando vos a mí! He aprendido mucho con vos. Relatividad y todo, que las limas no siempre son limones y los limones no son limas. 

*VenusEnvy*: realmente tu pseudónimo te sienta. Eres una excelente persona y una excepcional forera. Muchas gracias por todas tus contribuciones con el inglés.

*Lady*: Toda una lady! Otra que tiene un pseudónimo a su nivel. He aprendido muchísimo de vos, tanto inglés como castellano. Ah, y el placer es mío.  !

*Egueule*: Thank you so much! I wish I could exchange more than just in the culture forum (maybe one day I’ll learn some French! ).Still, I’ve learned a lot from you, mainly to be fashionably late in France…  

*Laura, Laura*: Qué haría yo sin tus explicaciones sobre comportamientos boricuas? Mil gracias por explicarme, y bueno, mil gracias por silenciosamente enseñarme traducciones complicadas. 

*Outsider*: Thank you so much for all your questions, observations, and opinions. Not only I’ve learned English and grammar from you, but you also taught me some Spanish. 

*Alundra*: Gracias, mujer! Por todas tus contribuciones en los foros, y por tus agudas observaciones sobre el machismo (y pseudo feminismo!).  Seguí  así! 

*Beatriz*: Siempre es un placer compartir experiencias culturales e idiomáticas con una hermana colombiana y gran forera.

*Funnydeal*: Gracias por tu saludo, contribuciones y hacer de estos foros un lugar tan ameno! Y no nos olvidemos lo más importante, que viva México!!!! 

*ILT*: Gracias, he aprendido muchísimo de vos, de tus respuestas tanto en inglés como en castellano! Siempre tan atinada!


----------



## Whodunit

*¡Muchas felicidades Phryne!*​Soy tarde. Perdoname, por favor.​


----------



## Wordsmyth

*Congratulations Phryne *  
Hasta luego  

W


----------



## asm

Yes, you will. 
I see you have now 998 (and counting). You are right you were not already 1,000 (but almost) . 
Consider this like a "serenata" , just hours before your 1,000 _postday._




			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Hey, I’m still in 990! Will I be able to pull out another 10 messages today?


----------



## Like an Angel

Llegando tarde como siempre, ya te pasaste un cachito de los 1.000 así que ¿Te puedo felicitar, no?  

Cualquier cosa que diga va a sonar repetitiva porque ya todo el mundo me sacó las palabras que tenía pensadas decirte, nada más resta agregar que avises con tiempo cuando vas a andar por Rosario así compartimos unos "drinks" y charlamos de _la vida. _Gracias por brindar tus conocimientos y por tu bizarría al brindarme defensoría gratuitamente .-

* ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Beshosh y FELICITACIONES!!!!!!! *​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡felicidades Phryne!


 Thanks for your fine contributions,
​ 
Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​ 
 ​


----------



## araceli

*¡Felicitaciones Phryne!*


----------



## Agnès E.

For you, Phryne

You will note, I'm sure, my concern about your silhouette!
What a good girl I am, I just can't believe it...


----------



## Artrella

*Phrynitaaa!!!  * Llegué para lavar las copas???  aarrgghhhh!!!  Un besosososo grandote ....!!!!  Felicidades y muchas gracias por 1000 hermosos mensajes, llenos de inteligencia y simpatía!!!

*Regalito*


----------



## garryknight

¡Enhorabuena! ​ (from a latecomer)​


----------



## alc112

¡Qué tarde que llego por ser yo!
Felicidades, María!!!
Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda.


----------



## sergio11

Te felicito, Phryne. 
¡Gran valor!
Llegaste a 1000 postings de muy buena manera: todos tus postings
son interesantes y es un placer leerlos.  
No llenaste páginas con trivialidades inútiles.
​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Phryne!


----------



## Magg

Felicidades por tus mil contribuciones

Magg


----------



## Phryne

*Whodunit*: Muchas gracias, mi querido políglota. You’re so young and so knowledgeable… you’re definitely inspiring!    

*Wordsmyth*: Thank you so much for the greeting and for your interesting opinions! Keep it up! 

*Like an Angel*: Gracias Nanita por el saludo, siempre tan angelical! (necesito decir cuánto te aprecio y cuánto aprendí de vos y tu bizarría?) Me encantó lo de la invitación! Qué tal si en vez de Rosario, la hacemos acá en NYC, eh??? 

*Cuchu*: Muchas gracias, gran moderator, gran. Ahora que cumplí 1.000 podés sacar tranquilo el contador de mensajes. Jejejeje  Gracias por tu gran sentido del humor, realmente agregás una enorme bola de arena a estos foros! 

*Araceli*: Gracias, mujer, siempre tan atenta! Es un placer para mí formar parte de este grupo al cual aportás tanto! 

*Agnes E*: Thanks for caring about my silhouette! You know, being in school, married and living in this country of plentifulness can really ruin your figure.  Thanks Agnes, you’re really nice! 

*Artis*: Pibita, gracias!! … por tus indispensables participaciones diarias, tus enseñanzas… ya sabés, por siempre tan perfecta! Sos la chica 10! Un besote!

*Garrynight*: It’s always a pleasure to exchange my basic knowledge for your more sophisticated one… hehehe, I think I got the best part out of it.  And btw, congratulations on your new position!! 

*Ale*: Gracias gurí, sos una _masa_ (se usa eso?  )! Seguí así, tan capaz y tan ávido de aprender, que vas a llegar muy lejos, creeme! 

*Sergio*: Siempre tan cordial! Gracias por el saludo y por tus tan certeras participaciones. Es un placer para mí leer tus opiniones y bueno, ya que estamos, conseguir más adeptos contra la reforma ortográfica! Jajaja… 
*Lancel0t*: Thanks, man! It is always a delight to read your posts and learn about other cultures… 

*Magg*: Mil gracias Magg!!!! Te agradezco mucho el saludo y sigue así! 


Well, all of you have taught me both English and my own language, plus cultural differences. This forum has been an extremely rewarding experience! Thank you all!

 Now you don't have to congratulate me anymore...and please, please, skip my birthday...


UN saludo a todos!
María José


----------



## Philippa

Phryne said:
			
		

> *Cuchu*: Ahora que cumplí 1.000 podés sacar tranquilo el contador de mensajes. Jejejeje   Now you don't have to congratulate me anymore


No a ambos!!!  

Phryne/María José, gracias y felicitaciones.
Muchas gracias por tu amable ayuda y tu simpático aliento.
Un abrazo desde Inglaterra (would you care for some afternoon tea?!
Philippa  
P.D. Siento llegar tarde


----------



## Eugin

MUCHAS FELICIDADES, COMPATRIOTA!!!!
La verdad es que es un placer leer tus postings!! Muchas gracias por tus cordiales e interesantes respuestas. Todo mi reconocimiento, a la del disfraz de Homero!!!
Saludos desde Argieland!!!!!


----------



## timpeac

¡Phryne! ¡Muchas felicidades! Es un gran placer tenerte en los foros.


----------



## Phryne

Más mensajes?? Siento contestar tarde, gente! 

*Philippa*: OK, hacemos un trato. Seguimos con los numeritos pero no me saluden, repito, *no me saluden* para mi cumpleaños! . Gracias Phillipa. Es siempre un placer leerte!

*Eugin*: Gracias, cheeeee!! Hacemos un trato? Me cambias tu gatito por mi Homero? Yo, gustosísima! 

 *Tim*: El placer es mío!! Muchas gracias por tu simpatía!!! ,


----------



## la grive solitaire

¡ FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS, PHRYNE ! ​


----------



## te gato

Phryne;

Soooorrryyy...I'm 16 posts late!!
Congratulations on your 1000 + posts...
wishes for many...many...many..yadda,yadda..more!!!

tg


----------



## Phryne

*
la grive solitaire*: Thank you so much!!!! 

*te gato*: heyyyyy, I'm so glad you're back... and still kicking!!!! WE missed you a lot!!!


----------

